# 18x18x18 Fine Spot leucomelas Vivarium...



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Just finished the vivarium today, now for the frogs.


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Picture added above.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks very cool!!!

Is that Begonia 'Abu Dahbi'?
As well as Philodendron 'Burle-marx Fantasy'?

Love the Peperomia as well!

Now we need some pix of the inhabitants!!!


Keep posting pix as this grows in!!!



Todd


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Very nice! sorry the pic wasn't showing up earlier, I'm sure your frogs will be very happy in there


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Looks very cool!!!
> 
> Is that Begonia 'Abu Dahbi'?
> As well as Philodendron 'Burle-marx Fantasy'?
> ...


Thank you for the compliments. You are correct on all the plants you named. I had to include both. I love the Burle-marx. The inhabitants will arrive in a few weeks. I will keep you updated.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Haha awesome!
LEt us know how the Begonia 'Abu Dahbi' fairs in the viv. Also how much airflow and ventilation is in this viv?

What Peperomia species is that?
Ive seen a few that look like that. SP Red Stem from Manuran, SP glabella from Antone, cubensis. and a few others that slip my memory at the moment

Philodendron 'Burle-marx Fantasy' is definitely amongst my favs as well!!!


Keep the pics coming!


Todd


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

I have had the abu dahbi for a few weeks now. Since purchasing it, it has been kept in constant high humidity and seems to be doing wonderful. The tank is a zoo med so there is front ventilation. I also left a 3/4" slit on the top with screen. I will let you know on the pepperomia. I have it written down somewhere. My concerns are that the abu dahbi will eventually hide the burle marx. I hope this doesn't happen, I would be very upset, haha.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like a nice home for some Leucomelas. Good luck with them!

Richard.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Haha awesome!
> LEt us know how the Begonia 'Abu Dahbi' fairs in the viv. Also how much airflow and ventilation is in this viv?
> 
> What Peperomia species is that?
> ...


The Peperomia was shipped as Peperomia red stem, haha. Wish I knew the exact scientific name or the locale. That was of no help.


----------



## southbay tropical (Apr 25, 2011)

Thats a pretty nice tank you got there. How many gallons?


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Arrived today, I am blown away by the coloration on these frogs!


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, those are gorgeous!

About how old is this batch?


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

I will have to check through emails but if I remember correctly, I believe ~5 to 6 Months OTW. They are fatties for sure, haha.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Here is an updated pic of the vivarium. The left side was bothering me beyond belief and it began to pull away from the sides. So yesterday I tore it down and touched things up a bit.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Very very nice. Love the frogs too.


----------



## Nigel Moses (Oct 7, 2010)

Taken today, they are becoming much more bold.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice belly shots!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Good Job with the tank and great choice of frogs!!!!!


----------



## 125 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thats definitly one of the best terrariums ive ever seen.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking good Nigel. 
You will be suprised how bold they are, will get alot bolder once they are in there permanent home.


----------



## A&K Reptiles (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice fine spots and viv! 

A&K Reptiles
[email protected]
(607)-372-4195


----------

